# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  με καινούριες κάμερες,καμία εικόνα στο dvr

## jean

Καλησπέρα,
  Έχω αυτό το καταγραφικό, και 5 απο αυτές τις κάμερες.
Τις συνδέω στο καταγραφικό και δεν έχω εικόνα πουθενά. Το καταγραφικό δεν έχει πρόβλημα, μιας και οι παλιές κάμερες λειτουργούν κανονικά. Την περίπτωση να είναι χαλασμένες και οι 5 καινούριες την αποκλείω. Ο κατασκευαστής αναφέρει πως για την λειτουργία τους χρειάζεται ρύθμιση απο χειριστήριο UTC, που απ'όσο έψαξα ειναι αυτο. Στο μικρό και φτωχό χαρτί οδηγιών των καμερών αναφέρει οτι default ρύθμιση των καμερών είναι AHD. Το καταγραφικό μου, έχει υποστήριξη AHD-L η οποία δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο. Υπάρχει κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει????? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστώ :Biggrin:

----------


## ipso

Σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι το κοντρόλ.

----------


## jean

Μόλις βρηκα την λύση, ο ορθόδοξος τροπος φυσικά ειναι το κοντρολ, αλλα ανοιξα την κάμερα, και ακολουθώντας ενα σχέδιο απο κοντρόλ που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ, βραχυκυκλωσα 2 πιν για 5" απο τον κονεκτορα που συνδέεται το κοντρόλ, και έπαιξε! το εκανα και στις αλλες 4 και παιζουν όλες κανονικα!

----------

